# light bulb too bright??



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I got 10 watt bulbs by lights of america and they're really bright ,,,,too bright??

I got 2 for a 10 gl.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I have 40 watts under a 10 g that's no bright, think about planted tanks, they need lots of lights.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah but these bulbs are really white and bright


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

they're fluorescent


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are not too bright. What is the K rating? CRI rating? At best they are 10000K with a cri of 90. Not too bright for your tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Is light bulb = Tunsgtein bulp? I really think it's no interesting to the aquarist alt all.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

florecents are a good choice.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

mine are POWER fluorescents 3x's brighter than normal ones, and they are WHITE.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

ARGHHHHHH- Did anybidy who responded to this post so far bother to look at the tank size and fish list????



> MY FISH
> (10 gal.)
> 3 giant danios
> 1 bala shark
> ...


DJ- your fish load borders on being criminal.

Giant Danio:


> These fish are extremely active, and require a large community tank with plenty of swimming space. Keep them in schools, and provide a gentle water current.


Min tank size is barely enough at 20 gallons and bigger is really more appropriate.

Bala Shark:


> The Bala shark is one of the easiest fish to maintain it is also one of the most peaceful that minds its own business at all times. The Tank should be large with live plants and also lots of swimming areas, the Bala is a very active fish which will cover all areas of the tank and will go over the substrate picking up pieces of food that were missed by others..... The only drawback to this great fish is that it grows too large for most home aquariums. The Bala shark is also a skilled jumper so a tight fitting cover is needed.


Min tank Size is 4 ft.

2 plecos: You don't list the species so it could be ones that get big- a foot or more. but even if they are one of the smaller varieties, 2 in a 10 gal is likely a stretch.

Please return the danios and the bala or else get a much much much bigger tank for them. The same likely applies to the plecos.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

DavidDoyle,

He has already been informed of this is another topic, and he said he was getting rid of the plecos and bala shark. Many times, people are aware of a problem like this, and don't need to be told every time they post a new question. His question was about his lighting, and I think we would all encourage more people to frequent this site if we do not run them off by berating them whenever they make a post. It takes a little time to correct problems like this, especially when you're young. Please give people a chance before calling them criminals.

Please read this thread:

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1447

I have read many of your posts, and you seem to be one of the more knowledgeable persons on the forums... I value your advice, and I want you to know that this is not an attack in any way. Your knowledge is an asset to the community, but I think it could be tempered with a bit more understanding for the people who are just learning.


Thank you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i agree with flynngriff


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I make no apologies for my post or its tone. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to do a little research before you buy something like fish. A mere five minutes spent on the internet would have prevented this stocking from ever occuring.

And, if as you say, this topic was addressed elsewhere, why is the same list of fish appearing in a later post. Even if the poster has not corrected the problem, the list could have been removed from future posts to avoid having folks like me get indignant.

I guess I have just reached my limit of my patience seeing folks do this sort of stocking thing on forum after forum. Either I can refrain from posting or continue to call em as I see em.


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Not everybody reads every post either. :roll:


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, the lighting would make it easier to watch the fish dying from being overstocked. :chair:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

lol oh gosh.... yes I wouldnt worry about lighting or anything else, I would focus getting rid of the fish you need to then worry about other things that are not as urgent


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I can understand your impatience, believe me... And like I said, you offer good advice. I just think that tempering your responses would actually help more people.

Many people have no reason to think that the information their lfs was giving them is faulty, and because of this they _don't_ know that they needed to do research. They think they have already done their research by talking to their lfs about the fish their getting. We all know that most stores don't know anything about the fish they carry, but most people don't know this. They'll go to a fish store, learn about fish from the sellers, and get screwed. Then they think to check on the internet, and find out that they've been misled. A lot of times, it's not as much their fault as it seems.

I'm not asking you to stop posting, or even for an apology... Call them like you see them. That is the right thing to do.

It just seems like someone researching beforehand is given all the help you can offer, while something that got involved in the hobby, and is now trying to do the research, gets much rougher treatment. 

I was just hoping you'd keep in mind that discouraging people from posting with your tone will only make it more difficult for them to do the research, which is what you want them to do in the first place, isn't it?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its called constructive criticism and if people cant take it then don't post a question. 
When posting you are asking for our opinions and you are getting them.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure, when the response is based on the question that was posted, that's true... Otherwise, it just seems like we're hammering people with the same issues every time they post a new question. That doesn't help answer the question they asked.

By the way, this has gotten way off the topic of DJ's lighting question... Should a mod move the posts not relevant to lighting to the ChitChat forum?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nah. It doesn't need to be moved. Just need to get it back on the right track. As for his lighting, its fine as I stated on the first page. People keep 10wpg over some tanks. Provide some cover for the nocturnal fish (which you would do anyway even with less lighting) and it will be fine.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

DavidDoyle, you can address, him by pming him or some other way, to tell him, this topic is related to lighting and not stocking, so you can get his attention easier if you addressed him elsewhere.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I have this big cave-like rock thing in there and my snails and shrimp are usually under there during the day.

I don't know how many time I have to tell you people I'm trying to get either a bigger tank or get rid of some fish that shouldn't be in there or that don't need to be in there!!! :evil:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We heard you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

dj- you should probably delete your signature!!!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a first for me, a "regular", to read your posts DJ... I haven't paid attention, and until now never read your signature.

If I missed your previous posts, imagine how many other people missed them... perhaps patience works both ways. If you grossly overstock your aquariums (regardless what you've been told), expect people to huff and puff. We are only human, and when we know there are fish suffering because of poor dicisions made, it does make us fishkeepers a little scorched.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

he even made a post about him knowing he's overstocked.
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1468

and on-topic is over-rated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

dj, why cant u listen? we've been telling you about your tank for some time now but u just dont care! you'll be sorry when your fish become sickly and die.

do yourself a favor and delete the signiature. if ur sick of people hassling you, get rid of it, or listen to what we have been telling you.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

everyone everyone... please, he know this and he might not have time to delete it, he was to know about his lighting..


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Besides, the signatures aren't meant to display all your tank specs. Although - I'd take having to scroll past a few lines of text any day compared to some of the huge banners people have! :x


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

rmc @ Fri Mar 11 said:


> Well, the lighting would make it easier to watch the fish dying from being overstocked.  :chair:


lmao!!!


----------

